# Easton HEXX Carbon Arrows Un Cut Un Fletched Knock And Inserts



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Have Dozen Eaton HEXX 400 Carbons (NEW) Inserts and Nocks Included Un Cut Un Fletched.95.00


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks again. i really enjoyed listening to your stories and your knowledge, i could listen for hours. thanks again for the arrows. take care oldfudd ha :smile:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Your welcome, Nice talking you and Boston. nice being around good people. Hope the arrows bring you tons of luck on the up coming hunts. :grin:


----------

